# Zodiac Screensavers (was: Happy Birthday Kindle.... What's Your Sign? 11/13/08)



## pidgeon92

*In honor of Kindle's 1st Birthday, we want to know... What's your Kindle's sign?*

Mine arrived on 10/29, that makes it a *Scorpio*! When did (or will) yours arrive?

To celebrate, I thought it would be nice for everybody's Kindle to dress up for the occasion in their Zodiac sign, so I searched the net, and found the most amazing desktop Zodiac wallpapers available at this website... http://www.zastavki.com/eng/Zodiac_signs/. I have transformed each of them into Kindle screensavers (wallpapers); so to mark your Kindle's birthday... load up one, or load them all!

*
Scorpio: Oct 23 - Nov 21*









*Sagittarius: Nov 22 - Dec 21*









*Capricorn: Dec 22 - Jan 20*









*
Aquarius: Jan 21 - Feb 19*









*Pisces: Feb 20 - Mar 20*









*
Aries: Mar 21 - Apr 19*









*
Taurus: Apr 21 - May 19*









*Gemini: May 20 - Jun 20*









*Cancer: Jun 21 - Jul 22*









*Leo: Jul 23 - Aug 21*









*Virgo: Aug 22 - Sep 22*









*
Libra: Sep 23 - Oct 22*


----------



## Geeky Girl Karin

I got mine for my birthday, so it's a Taurus like me!


----------



## Leslie

My Kindle is named after a real person, Sir Sterndale Bennett, and his birthday was April 13 so I picked that for my Kindle's birthday -- which makes him an Aries. It actually works out well because I ordered my Kindle on April 6 and received it a month later. April 13th is sort of in the middle of those two dates.

L


----------



## soapy70

I also got mine for my birthday so it is an Aquarius like me.


----------



## Shizu

Nice pictures. Thanks pidgeon. My kindle's birthday is July 6 so it's Cancer.


----------



## Lynn

Well mine arrived Oct 20th so that's a Libra, but has my grandfather's nickname and his birthday was March 30th which would make him an Aries. 

Lynn


----------



## Kindled Spirit

"Spirit" arrived on Nov. 3 so that makes her a Scorpio


----------



## Sailor

Amazing Kinny Scorpio

correction on the name...since I found out my Kindle is Chinese, he is now KinKin. wonder if he would like stirfry as much as I do?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Gertie is a Virgo.  Not surprising since my BFF, my late DH and my oldest DD are all Virgos.  

Beautiful pictures.  Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Sailor

How do we make these, or any pictures, screensavers on the kindle Lead me to the link please. P.S. I am totally Kindle/Computer Challenged.


----------



## Jeff

Sailor,

I think this is it:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,569.0.html

Jeff


----------



## cush

Sailor- Jeff's post has a useful thread, and see my post in that thread for a link to some free screensavers. Here's a "how to" from the free screensaver site that spells out the process http://kindlerama.com/how-to/how-to-add-new-screensaver-images-to-your-kindle/

Here's another thread in the Mobiread forum that might help. too. http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?p=147076#post147076


----------



## Jesslyn

My Kindle is the same sign as me!  (not by design) A Taurus!


----------



## Yollo

Mine probably will be Sagittarius, unless it hurries up and gets here, in which case it will be a Scorpio!


----------



## tc

Eliot was a Valentine from my husband so he is an Aquarius.


----------



## Angela

The Mighty Kwinn arrived on November 3, 2008... another Scorpio


----------



## vg

Emerson is a Gemini, which makes perfect sense since the name is the last name of two of my favorite characters in a book.  I call my Kindle a him, but the "twins" really fits.  Especially since the skin I am lusting after is mostly pink.  I'm gonna have one confused little he/she Kindle!


----------



## colleen

Florence arrived on 10/31, which makes her a Scorpio.

LOVE the pics btw!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Mine will be a Capricorn, I expect. 

Along with many thousands of other Kindles, no doubt...!!


----------



## Buttercup

My Kindle and I have the same sign!

Libra


----------



## chynared21

*Jinx was born on 8/20, so he's a Leo *


----------



## Khabita

Mine is a Virgo, too! Just like me!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Eleanor's birthday is October 29th, so she's a Scorpio.  I'm a Gemini.  I hope our signs are compatible, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## RovingSoul

Libra/Scorpio cusp, same as me. Funny how birthday presents work out that way.


----------



## cush

vg said:


> Emerson is a Gemini, which makes perfect sense since the name is the last name of two of my favorite characters in a book. I call my Kindle a him, but the "twins" really fits. Especially since the skin I am lusting after is mostly pink. I'm gonna have one confused little he/she Kindle!


If you had two would you name them Radcliff and Amelia?


----------



## vg

Cush - you got it!  At first he/she was going to be Peabody Emerson, then it was shortened to Emerson and I seemed to always just say "he".  maybe because of the Kindle's rugged good looks.  But since Amelia always likes to get in the last word, I'm starting to waver....
It's my favorite series that I read over and over ....  you too?


----------



## Angela

RovingSoul said:


> Libra/Scorpio cusp, same as me. Funny how birthday presents work out that way.


I am a Libra, too. It would have been cool for Kwinn to be a Libra, too, but I had no idea I would be getting a kindle at all until October 28.


----------



## Geeky Girl Karin

Thanks for the gorgeous picture representing Taurus -- I saved it to my desktop and now I want to somehow figure out how to get it on my Kindle as one of my screensavers. Guess I'll go check out if Leslie's FAQ has this info in it!


----------



## Leslie

Geeky Girl Karin said:


> Thanks for the gorgeous picture representing Taurus -- I saved it to my desktop and now I want to somehow figure out how to get it on my Kindle as one of my screensavers. Guess I'll go check out if Leslie's FAQ has this info in it!


It does. Location 382 is where the instructions begin.

L


----------



## jah

Faith is an Aries


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Ruby is a Libra & I am an Aries.


----------



## raquino

I received my Kindle last week as an anniversary gift from my husband. So that makes it a Scorpio.


----------



## Leslie

raquino said:


> I received my Kindle last week as an anniversary gift from my husband. So that makes it a Scorpio.


What a sweet husband! Congratulations and welcome. Glad to have you here!

L


----------



## Kat

Mine is a Scorpio...October 29th.

Kat


----------



## Angela

raquino said:


> I received my Kindle last week as an anniversary gift from my husband. So that makes it a Scorpio.


Congrats on your anniversary and your Kindle, and welcome to the boards, raquino!


----------



## Marci

Mine is a Scorpio & I love the pictures!

Not sure if I am going to name my Kindle yet, however.

Yes, welcome Raquino.  Nice to have you here - 

Marci


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> It does. Location 382 is where the instructions begin.
> 
> L


And the instructions work very well! I just used them today to add a screensaver for the first time!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

These are beautiful. I'm adding all of them to Edgar. (He's a Pisces/Aries Cusp)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

raquino said:


> I received my Kindle last week as an anniversary gift from my husband. So that makes it a Scorpio.


Happy anniversary and Happy Kindling!

Betsy


----------



## DawnOfChaos

I received it for my birthday a few weeks ago, so that makes us both Scorpios.


----------



## Anatomylady

Mine arrived June 7 so she's a Gemini.


----------



## Pauline

I got mine on September 29th so that makes her a Libra. Love the pictures!


----------



## Laura

My Kindles sign will be Sagittarius...when it arrives.  I'll have to read about Sagittarius and see if they get along with my sign, Aquarius.
HAPPY BIRTHDAY KINDLE!!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Pauline said:


> I got mine on September 29th so that makes her a Libra. Love the pictures!


We got our Kindles the same day Pauline. If you have named your Kindle post on the Kindle Name Thread. Interesting to read all the different names & how we owners chose the name.


----------



## pidgeon92




----------



## Kathy

Oh, this is so fun. I love love love these.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Thank you! This one is my favorite. I even got the full version as my wallpaper on my laptop.


pidgeon92 said:


> *
> Aquarius: Jan 21 - Feb 19*


I saw several others by this same artist (Kagaya) that would be beautiful screensavers for the Kindle. I'm just not talented (or patient enough) to convert them.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Thanks for the bump Pidgeon, forgot how beautiful they were!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

These are just beautiful....I downloaded my sign and Eleanor the Kindle's sign...

Betsy


----------



## Kindgirl

I'm Aquarius, and my Kindle is Pisces!  Now I'm starting to understand my pull toward the Oberon Hokusai Wave cover.  

I also am loving the Leo.  He kind of reminds me of Aslan from the Narnia series.


----------



## Britt

These are great! Got my Kindle 4 days after my bday, so we're both Pisces!

Man, I am seeing so many cool screensavers that I just might try that hack.


----------



## Kindgirl

Seriously, I think it's okay... I put it on and took it off twice, it's been there now since it first came out and no problems.


----------



## Britt

Kindgirl said:


> Seriously, I think it's okay... I put it on and took it off twice, it's been there now since it first came out and no problems.


I'm just not very techy, so the instructions confuse me


----------



## VictoriaP

Britt said:


> These are great! Got my Kindle 4 days after my bday, so we're both Pisces!
> 
> Man, I am seeing so many cool screensavers that I just might try that hack.


Britt, you & I must be just one day apart then. My birthday is the 21st. 

Glad to see on the other thread that you successfully took the screensaver plunge!


----------



## Britt

VictoriaP said:


> Britt, you & I must be just one day apart then. My birthday is the 21st.
> 
> Glad to see on the other thread that you successfully took the screensaver plunge!


Yep, mine's the 20th  Barely made the Pisces cut!

The simplified thread helped a lot... the other one was all over the place and difficult to follow. Thank you so much for providing the additional Mac instructions! Seriously, if I can do this anyone can


----------



## luvmy4brats

Britt said:


> Yep, mine's the 20th  Barely made the Pisces cut!
> 
> The simplified thread helped a lot... the other one was all over the place and difficult to follow. Thank you so much for providing the additional Mac instructions! Seriously, if I can do this anyone can


I'm glad it helped and you took the plunge. The original directions scared me a bit too. It sounded like it was so much more involved.


----------



## 911jason

As requested by Luvmy4brats in the DX thread, I have created DX sized versions of these screensavers. They can be found here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,15192.msg536150.html#msg536150


----------



## tnolan

Valentine arrived Feb. 8, and was a Valentine's Day gift, so that makes him an Aquarius. Thank you for these lovely screensavers, he now bears his and mine (Aries)!


----------



## Pushka

These are all beautiful, except Gemini, which is my birthday.  Why is gemini two kids and not a beautiful lady!  Luckily my kindle is a scorpio.


----------



## Marisa14

Fantastic pictures...


----------

